# taking off head ka24de



## 92corradoslc (Mar 25, 2007)

how do I remove the timing chain so I can take off the head.

I am doing a head gasket job on this engine and need to know anything that might be important before I go tearing everything apart.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Drain coolant from motor. Remove spark plugs then have someone tap the starter while you have your thumb over the #1 spark plug hole. Once you feel compression, insure that the block timing pointer at the front pulley is pointing to the '0' mark on the pulley; if not, manually turn the motor clockwise or counter-clockwise by hand until it's pointing to ZERO. Remove distributor cap and insure that the rotor is pointing to #1 firing position. The #1 piston is now sitting at TDC COMPRESSION STROKE. 

Remove valve cover. Remove front upper timing cover. Make note of timing marks on sprockets and chains. What ever you do, make sure the motor is NOT TURNED from this point on or your cam timing can get screwed up. Remove upper cam sprockets and chain. Remove intermediate idler timing sprocket. Remove cam brackets and cams. Disconnect intake manifold at head. Disconnect exhaust manifold at head. Disconnect all remaining electrical connectors/wires going to head. Disconnect all vacuum lines attached to head. Remove head bolts in the correct order as follows:

2 8 10 5 3
<= front of motor
4 6 9 7 1

Head bolts should be loosened in two to three steps.

While you have the head off, this would be a good time to check or regrind the valves/seats and to install new valve stem seals if you've got a lot of miles on car. Check head surface for straightness.

Tighten head bolts in the correct order as follows:

9 3 1 6 8
<= front of motor
7 5 2 4 10

First time around tighten to 22 ft-lb. Second time to 59 ft-lb. Loosen all bolts completely. Tighten to 25 ft-lb. Tighten to 62 ft-lb.

You really need an FSM as a guide to do it right.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I like taking the valve cover off and the front cover off so I can see the marks then rip the cams and idler sprocket off. But thats a very good thural post


----------

